# New here



## MexpatBaja (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi all, I'm new here. I did come here to post some information with a shout out specific for German Expats in Mexico but it appears I need to make a bunch of posts first to be able to do so.
I do not know if the limitations rae also the other way around - if you German and may want to help a countryman living at Baja since 16 years with medical emergency feel free to get in touch.
Otherwise, I'll just have to make a few posts with pics (I do reside at Baja as well) tu fullfill the requirmenst


----------



## MexpatBaja (Sep 30, 2018)

MexpatBaja said:


> Hi all, I'm new here. I did come here to post some information with a shout out specific for German Expats in Mexico but it appears I need to make a bunch of posts first to be able to do so.
> I do not know if the limitations are also the other way around - if you German and may want to help a countryman living at Baja since 16 years with medical emergency feel free to get in touch.
> Otherwise, I'll just have to make a few posts with pics (I do reside at Baja as well) to fullfill the requirement


And I apologize for the typing errors....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MexpatBaja said:


> And I apologize for the typing errors....


No need to apologize, and welcome to the Mexico Forum!


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

MexpatBaja said:


> Hi all, I'm new here. I did come here to post some information with a shout out specific for German Expats in Mexico but it appears I need to make a bunch of posts first to be able to do so.
> I do not know if the limitations rae also the other way around - if you German and may want to help a countryman living at Baja since 16 years with medical emergency feel free to get in touch.
> Otherwise, I'll just have to make a few posts with pics (I do reside at Baja as well) tu fullfill the requirmenst


Welcome! And I'd like to see your pics. I don't live in Baja, but have visited all parts of it. It's a big area with several distinct regions. Are you in the north, south, or in the middle? Hopefully somewhere safe from Hurricane Rosa. Keep posting!


----------

